# advice on taming a feral pigeon?



## lenardthepigeon (Feb 17, 2017)

a white feral pigeon has been living in my barn. a few weeks ago i went outside and found him lying on the ground. he had multiple of what appeared to be rat bites. i nursed him back to health but he is quite nervous about being touched now. he doesn't mind me working in or around his cage but he gets nervous and starts biting when i touch him. i think he associates me reaching for him with having nasty cream forcefully put into he sore wounds . i am quite fond of him and i don't want to release him as being white, he would probably become food for a hawk. any suggestions on how to get him more used to being touched?
he's my first pigeon so i have some other questions too.
does he need a friend?
its fairly cold and windy (30 degrees Fahrenheit) so should i bring him indoors?
thanks


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd suggest to bring him in and nurse him to health and treat the bites. I have no experience with rat bites. However, because he is a feral it would be better if you try not to get him attached to you so he can live out his natural life after you nurse him to health. In my opinion, he will have a better quality life this way.

I would keep him warm and provide seed and water. How bad are the bites? Are you able to post clear pictures? Do the bites seem infected, do the bites emit a foul smell? Someone else more experienced will come along to help you, but answering these questions will determine how well and quickly they will help. Hope all goes well.


----------



## lenardthepigeon (Feb 17, 2017)

thank you. i took him to a vet and got some antibiotic cream for the bites. he only just fledged this past summer so i don't think he has a mate yet. not to mention i have dogs, cats and i'm a falconer so i don't think my property is very safe for him. i will probably keep him if you think that's alright. i'm planning to build him a nice big flight cage. does he need a companion?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you plan to keep him he would be happiest in an aviary with a mate. Would get a female if possible so they get along since you dont know yet if you have a male ir female. Two females will be happy together but two males wont. If you get one of each gender and dont want to raise pigeons suggest you pick up fake eggs to swap with the real ones. If he is white he is likely not a feral but a lost domestic pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he has been bitten by a rat or any other animal, he needs more than antibiotic cream. He needs to be given an antibiotic, like Baytril or Amoxicillin. You can get that from the vet. If it had been an avian vet, I'm sure he would have given you antibiotics for the bird. Yes, he needs to be inside till well again.


----------



## lenardthepigeon (Feb 17, 2017)

thank you for all your help. i will get some antibiotics for him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would do something about the rats also. They kill birds.


----------



## lenardthepigeon (Feb 17, 2017)

is there any good way to tell male from female pigeon? mine struts around his cage bowing and cooing which i've read is a sign of a male but i've read that some dominant females will do the same. any tips on how to get an idea at least?


----------



## lenardthepigeon (Feb 17, 2017)

i have traps set for the rats. not only do they kill birds they eat and contaminate the horse feed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you put a large make up mirror in the cage. Leave it there and watch the bird to see what he does. A male will usually either bow and coo for the other bird, or try to fight with him. A female may lay beside it, but for the most part ignore it.

As far as being petted, most pigeons do not like that. Especially a bird that has grown up wild. He won't like it. Don't pick him up, but rather let him come to you.


----------



## lenardthepigeon (Feb 17, 2017)

ok. thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Offer him treats that he will love and he will eventually come to you for the treat. Most pigeons love safflower seeds. All love chopped up unsalted peanuts. But at first they don't even know what they are. So you mix them in their feed. Eventually they will try them, and love them. Then they will come to you for them. Not too many though, as they are both high in fat, so too many aren't good for them. Go slow and take your time, and he will eventually come around. Some will be more friendly than others.


----------

